
Happy Birthday Bitcoin - ujjwalt
https://medium.com/saturnwallet/happy-birthday-bitcoin-8d3af8c17982
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Ten years is a long time :).

~~~
ujjwalt
Yup. I don't think most people realise how long Bitcoin has been around and
doing the same thing consistently against all sorts of network and political
attacks.

